# Toilet fill valve



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone ever see this type of valve? This is in a short one piece toilet and the tank has 5 holes on the back about half way up. The valve sprays water when it is filling and it comes out the holes on back. This valve is built into the tank and i was hoping to find parts, my supply house didn't have a clue what brand it was. Anyone think they might know??

Thanks


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Kohler...Rochelle...Champlain etc....you can still get parts.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Easy fix


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Kohler part no 30668 I think. The kohler valve with the supply that out the top of the tank and down the back is the 30669. Double check those numbers. I'm going off of memory and may have them backwards.

I hope you're sitting down when you price them out.....


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Kohler part no 30668 I think. The kohler valve with the supply that out the top of the tank and down the back is the 30669. Double check those numbers. I'm going off of memory and may have them backwards.
> 
> I hope you're sitting down when you price them out.....


 Last time I bought one it was $85.00.


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

That was quick! The valve works its just where the vents are on top the water sprays while its filling so i think i just need a few parts under that nut on top. The supplier I asked was FW Webb and they don't carry Kohler.

Thanks


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Last time I bought one it was $85.00.


I'll take ten.

I was just quoted $247.93, with a list price of $466.00!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Colgar said:


> I'll take ten.
> 
> I was just quoted $247.93, with a list price of $466.00!


 Wow! It's been a while, but holy hell. You can get an entire Drake for that. F kohler.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Wow! It's been a while, but holy hell. You can get an entire Drake for that. F kohler.


yeah, and that's why I haven't sold one of those in a looooong time!


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

This is a peach colored toilet in a bathroom they recently had done over
and still have that color scheme. can you just buy parts of that valve or does it have to be the whole thing?:no:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

MAC said:


> This is a peach colored toilet in a bathroom they recently had done over
> and still have that color scheme. can you just buy parts of that valve or does it have to be the whole thing?:no:


Parts for the valve used to be available. Haven't tried to get them forever. I never had much success trying to fix them. 

"Call back in a sack" is what we call stuff like that.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

30166 valve service kit 5.96 www.plumbingsupply.com/kohlertoiletparts-rochelle.html


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I just talked to Kohler and they are sending out the pieces I need for 
zippo:thumbsup: Thanks for steering me in the right direction.

Mac


----------

